# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Κόκκινες βιταμίνες σε κίτρινα καναρίνια.

## φιλοζωος

Καλισπερα!Στα καναρινια μου βαζω κοκκινες βιταμηνες...μαλλον αυτο που θα πω ειναι βλακια..
τα καναρινια μου ειναι κιτρινα..γινατε αν τρωνε κοκκινες βιταμηνες να...κοκκινισουν;;

----------


## jk21

Αν δινεις αυτο το σκευασμα στην διαρκεια της πτεροροιας ,σαφως θα επηρεαστει το χρωμα τους (προς το πορτοκαλι ) αλλα φυσικα οχι μονιμα .Αν σταματησεις θα γινουν παλι κιτρινα .Τα κιτρινα καναρινια και την κανονικη χρωστικη που χρησιμοποιουν οι εκτροφεις των συλλογων να δωσουμε ,παλι κιτρινα θα γινουν με την νεα πτεροροια 


ομως μην εισαι σιγουρος οτι αν δινεις την κοκκινη λεγομενη βιταμινη ( μονο βιταμινη δεν ειναι ) οτι θα σου ζουνε τις επομενες πτεροροιες για να το διαπιστωσεις 

για ριξε μια ματια εδω μεχρι το τελος του 

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*αν εχει καδο σκουπιδιων ,ριξτην μεσα .ειναι η καταλληλη θεση αποθηκευσης !

----------


## xarhs

εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι να μην τους δινεις καθολου βιταμινες..... ουτε κιτρινες ουτε κοκκινες!!!!!!  υπαρχει περιπτωση να κοκκινισει(πορτοκαλι) ενα κιτρινο καναρινι αλλα παιζει ρολο και το αιμα που κουβαλαει.......... τωρα ομως δεν ειναι περιοδος για βαψιματα..... το φθινοπορο ειναι καταλληλη περιοδος οταν αλλαζουν φτερα...... αμα θες μπορεις τοτε να τους δωσεις πιπερια φλωρινης και να παρουν λιγο πορτοκαλι.... αν εχουν τα γονιδια.....!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Μην χρησιμοποιείς αυτα τα <σκευάσματα>.... ειτε συσκευασμένα είτε όχι...!!! Βεβαια ειναι και υποκειμενικό τι θελει ο καθε ένας απο τα πουλια του καθώς και ολα τα παρελκόμενα!!!! Ο Δημήτρης με κάλυψε πλήρως!!!! Εδώ έχεις αρκετές επιλογές...Συνταγές αυγοτροφής !!! Δεν νομιζω οτι είναι τιποτα δύσκολο , ουτε χρονοβόρο !!!

----------


## φιλοζωος

> Αν δινεις αυτο το σκευασμα στην διαρκεια της πτεροροιας ,σαφως θα επηρεαστει το χρωμα τους (προς το πορτοκαλι ) αλλα φυσικα οχι μονιμα .Αν σταματησεις θα γινουν παλι κιτρινα .Τα κιτρινα καναρινια και την κανονικη χρωστικη που χρησιμοποιουν οι εκτροφεις των συλλογων να δωσουμε ,παλι κιτρινα θα γινουν με την νεα πτεροροια 
> 
> 
> ομως μην εισαι σιγουρος οτι αν δινεις την κοκκινη λεγομενη βιταμινη ( μονο βιταμινη δεν ειναι ) οτι θα σου ζουνε τις επομενες πτεροροιες για να το διαπιστωσεις 
> 
> για ριξε μια ματια εδω μεχρι το τελος του 
> 
> *Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*
> 
> ...


1ο)Διλαδει μπορουν να πεθανουν;
2ο)Τι ειναι η πτερορροια;

----------


## jk21

Πτερορια υπαρχει η φυσιολογικη ,που ειναι αναμεσα σε αυγουστο και τελη σεπτεμβρη πανω κατω ,που τα πουλια αλλαζουν τα φτερα τους  και η παθολογικης φυσης για διαφορους λογους ,αλλες εποχες


Οι λεγομενες βιταμινες ,αν διαβασεις ,ειναι δημιουργηματα με χρωστικες τις οποιες δεν αναφερουν ,μη ελεγχομενα αν ειναι σε ορια ανεκτα απο τα πουλια (ακομα και οι χρωστικες των ανθρωπινων σκευασματων εχουν καποια ορια )αφου για πουλια που δεν τρωει ο ανθρωπος ,δεν υπαρχουν αυστηροι κανονες ελεγχου .Επισης η ευρωπαικη ενωση ,οπως θα καταλαβες αν ειδες την παραπομπη δινει τη δυνατοτητα τοσο σε αυτες ,οσο και στις επισημες αυγοτροφες να παρασκευαζουν τα σκευασματα αυτα ,απο αναεπεξεργασια ανθρωπινων τροφιμων .Το ποια ειναι η ποιοτητα αυτων των τροφιμων δεν μπορω να το ξερω ,αλλα στην καλυτερη περιπτωση πχ ειναι σπασμενα μπισκοτα απο βιομηχανιες ,που σπανε κατα τη συσκευασια .Στην χειροτερη δεν μπορω να ξερω .... 
το θεμα ειναι οτι σε ενα τετοιο προιον (πχ μπισκοτο  κανεις δεν ξερει ποσο ζαχαρη ,ποσο λιπος (φυτικο ,ζωικο; κορεσμενων ή ακορεστων λιπαρων οξεων; ) περιεχει ,ποσο ζαχαρη ,ποσο ΑΛΑΤΙ .... σχεδον ολες οι αυγοτροφες εχουν  μαλιστα εκτος απο την πιθανοτατη ζαχαρη εντος των λεγομενων bakery products και αλλη προσθετη .Ολα αυτα ,προφανως δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο .Ειδικα οταν αυτα τα σκευασματα ειναι χυμα και εκτιθομενα στον αερα ή ειναι συσκευασμενα και καποια στιγμη ανοιξουν ,μπορει να μην γινονται συντομα αλλοιωμενα ως προς την υπαρξη πηγων μολυνσης (εξαρταται την αποθηκευση τους ) αλλα σιγουρα καποιες θρεπτικες αξιες ,εκτιθεμενες στο φως και στον αερα ,συντομα αλλοιωνονται και δεν ειναι αυτες που αναγραφει στο κλειστο σκευασμα η συσκευασια .Το λιγοτερο λοιπον που μπορει να παθουν τα πουλια σου ,ειναι να παχυνουν απο τη ζαχαρη και τα αγνωστα λιπη .Το περισσοτερο; τιποτα δεν μπορω να σου πω με αποδειξεις .Αυτο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι οτι σε πουλια που ηδη υπαρχουν μυκητες ,εστω και λιγοι ,με το ταισμα ζαχαρης αυτοι γιγαντωνονται !


COMMISSION REGULATION (EU) No 575/2011
of 16 June 2011
on the Catalogue of feed materials
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2011:159:0025:0065:enpdf





13.1.1 Products from the bakery and 
pasta industry
Products obtained during and from the production of bread, 
biscuits, wafers or pasta. They may be dried.
Starch 
Total sugars, calculated as 
sucrose, 
Crude fat, if > 5 %

Προϊόντα αρτοποιίας και
βιομηχανία ζυμαρικών
Προϊόντα που λαμβάνονται κατά τη διάρκεια και από την παραγωγή ψωμιού,
μπισκότα, γκοφρέτες ή ζυμαρικά. Μπορούν να ξηραίνεται.
άμυλο
Ολικών σακχάρων, υπολογίζεται ως
σακχαρόζη,
Ακατέργαστες λιπαρές ουσίες, εφόσον> 5%

http://ec.europa.eu/food/food/animal...0102011_en.pdf
19. Bakery products All bread, cakes, biscuits and pasta products

19. Όλα τα Προϊόντα αρτοποιίας ψωμί, κέικ, μπισκότα και ζυμαρικά

----------


## panaisompatsos

Φίλε καλησπέρα.
Για να σου λυθει η απορία είναι όπως το είπε ο Κύριο Δημήτρης.
Μου εχει τύχει εμένα όταν σε κλούβα που είχα κόκκινα είχε ξεμείνει ενα κίτρινο που δέν είχα που να το βάλω και είχα διαπιστώσει οτι σε κάποιο σημείου του σώματος του είχε βγάλει πορτοκαλι φτεράκια, προσωρινα ομως γτ μεχρι την επόμενη πτεροροια χάνονται.
Στην τελικη ομως αλλη η διατροφη για κοκκινα και αλλη για κιτρινα.

----------


## BugsBunny

Έχω ακούσει οτι οι βιταμίνες το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να παχαίνουν τα καναρίνια.
Ισχύει ε..;

----------


## Gardelius

*Και οχι μονο....Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης !!!!*

----------


## BugsBunny

Θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση...η κίτρινη αυγοτροφή δεν μοιάζει με την κίτρινη βιταμίνη;
Απλά η αυγοτροφή...μυρίζει καλύτερα.

----------


## Gardelius

> Θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση...η κίτρινη αυγοτροφή δεν μοιάζει με την κίτρινη βιταμίνη;
> Απλά η αυγοτροφή...μυρίζει καλύτερα.


*
Φιλε Χρηστο,..ειναι για τα 

Οτι περιέχουν ειδικα οι βιταμίνες...ειναι ολα <χρώματα>!!!!! 

Προσωπικά ....**Η δικη μου συνταγη!!!**




http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...152#post510152


*

----------


## BugsBunny

Η αυτή ή κανονικό αυγό ε..;

----------


## Gardelius

> Η αυτή ή κανονικό αυγό ε..;


*Δεν ειναι απολυτο !!! Μπορείς να κανεις και κατι απ αυτά!!!!  Συνταγές αυγοτροφής !!!! Αυγο βραστό μπορεις να δίνεις...παράλληλα!!! Η συχνότητα εξαρτάται αν ειναι τωρα στην αναπ.περιοδο σταδιακά αυξανεις την χορήγηση του!*

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδια οπως ειναι για ΠΕΤΑΜΑ!
Εγω τους εδινα μεχρι που διαπιστωσα προβληματα...κοκκινησε ολη η περιοχη της αμαρας και οι κουτσουλιες του εγιναν κοκκινες!

Μετα απο δυο μερες χωρις την ψευτολεγομενη βιταμινη , ευτυχως συνηλθε και εγιναν παλι φυσιολογικες οι κουτσουλιες του καθως και το φτερωμα στην αμαρα!  :Happy: 

Τα πιστηρια,γιατι κι εγω ετσι ελεγα οτι δεν θα παθουν τιποτα,μεχρι που επαθαν και ετσι πηρα το μαθημα μου!


*Οι κουτσουλια ειναι πανω στην σχαρα και αυτο που ειναι κυκλωμενο ειναι η βιταμινη...που μου ειπε ο Δημητρης Lagreco αλλα και οι υπολοιποι να να την αφαιρεσω!

*

----------


## BugsBunny

Οπότε ΠΟΤΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ βιταμίνη.
Για να ξέρουμε.

----------


## Μαρία332

Μπορεις να δωσεις στο καναρινι σου παπρικα η καγιεν( μην του δωσεις καγιεν ομως) , βοηθαει λιγο το καροτο στην πτερορροια και ο κροκος αυγου. Και σπορια με βρωμη ρουπσεν και νιζερ. Απο τις επιλογες που δε βλαπτουν, με αμφιβολο αποτελεσμα. Μην του δινεις χρωστικες ουτε αγοραστες βιταμινες.

----------

